# Lightroom Cloud is Stuck Syncing a File on MacBook



## nkawoods (Dec 31, 2019)

I'm currently using Lightroom Classic on a MacBook Pro and Lightroom Cloud on a small MacBook and my mobile devices.  I always try to import and do heavy-lift editing in Lightroom Classic on my MB Pro.  I only sync a portion of my LR Classic photos to the cloud, mostly more recent photos and any photos I may be working on for one reason or another.  I currently have just under 10,000 photos in All Photos that should be synced up.  Recently Lightroom on my MacBook seems to be hung up with syncing; it's been "syncing 87 photos" for a couple of days.  I'm not sure how to tell in LR Cloudy which photos are actually in the process of syncing.  There are no sync errors listed in LR Classic; everything seems to be synced up.  When I went out to the Adobe Cloud LR online there were three files listed with apparent errors; they all seemed to be virtual copies so I deleted them - the errors on the web disappeared.  But  Lightroom on my MacBook is still stuck syncing.  I've done all the obvious fixes such as LR restarts and reboots.  Is there some way of getting this resolved that's not something drastic, such as deleting all my photos from the cloud and starting from scratch?  (I've done that before but would sure like to avoid doing it again).


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jan 2, 2020)

In Cloudy, if you go to the filter icon at the top to show the filter bar, there's a pop-up to show the different syncing states. That might offer some clues.


----------



## nkawoods (Jan 2, 2020)

Victoria Bampton said:


> In Cloudy, if you go to the filter icon at the top to show the filter bar, there's a pop-up to show the different syncing states. That might offer some clues.


Thanks, Victoria.  There are no files in a "syncing" state; I come up with a black hole.  The number of photos in LR Cloudy All Photos also matches what's on the web and what's in LR Classic on my main computer, so I'm not missing anything.  Is there some file I can delete on my MacBook that would get rid of the syncing message?


----------



## nkawoods (Jan 3, 2020)

@Victoria Bampton I contacted Adobe and they helped me resolve the problem.  The issue was not in my Synced photographs; it was in the deleted files still residing in the cloud.  I had over 10,000 of them in both places but the counts in the folders differed by 87.  We deleted all the photos in the deleted folders in the Cloud and in Lightroom CC.  This wasn't a problem since I still have the copies on my hard drive associated with Lightroom Classic.  Thanks for your help.

I would keep much more in the Adobe Cloud if I could access full res photos on both computers including the one with Classic.  Do you know if there are any plans by Adobe to make that an option?  It would help them sell more storage!


----------



## prbimages (Jan 3, 2020)

nkawoods said:


> I would keep much more in the Adobe Cloud if I could access full res photos on both computers including the one with Classic. Do you know if there are any plans by Adobe to make that an option? It would help them sell more storage!


Sure, you can do that today. If you upload a full-sized original image to any one of the Cloud apps, that image will remain in the Cloud at full resolution. It will _also _download into Classic - giving you access to the full-res photo wherever you are. As you point out, though, you will need a good amount of Cloud storage to make this work with a large number of images.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jan 3, 2020)

You can also sync photos from Classic, then add them into the Cloud desktop app, and as long as everything's fully synced, it should be able to recognize these are full size of originals it already has. 

They haven't done it by default because both the cloud and the Classic catalog want to be in charge of the originals and it has a tendency to cause arguments (aka sync issues!), so both my workaround and prbimages' one are considered not officially supported. As long as you don't mind being mediator between cloud and Classic, it kind of works though.


----------



## nkawoods (Jan 3, 2020)

Victoria Bampton said:


> You can also sync photos from Classic, then add them into the Cloud desktop app, and as long as everything's fully synced, it should be able to recognize these are full size of originals it already has.
> 
> They haven't done it by default because both the cloud and the Classic catalog want to be in charge of the originals and it has a tendency to cause arguments (aka sync issues!), so both my workaround and prbimages' one are considered not officially supported. As long as you don't mind being mediator between cloud and Classic, it kind of works though.





prbimages said:


> Sure, you can do that today. If you upload a full-sized original image to any one of the Cloud apps, that image will remain in the Cloud at full resolution. It will _also _download into Classic - giving you access to the full-res photo wherever you are. As you point out, though, you will need a good amount of Cloud storage to make this work with a large number of images.



Intriguing!  But to make sure I have a full res image in the cloud I would have to add it directly, correct?  Not just by syncing Classic with LR Mobile?  If I create enough sync issues for myself maybe I would get better at finding/resolving them for myself...


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jan 3, 2020)

nkawoods said:


> to make sure I have a full res image in the cloud I would have to add it directly, correct?  Not just by syncing Classic with LR Mobile?


Correct. Either way, you import the originals into the Cloudy apps on one device or another.


----------

